# New avatar.  Like it?



## Foie (Jan 15, 2008)

Not much to say.  Here's the old one (BTW, I didn't make the old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





):


----------



## Westside (Jan 15, 2008)

I like Zero much more than X.  So, yeah I like it alot.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sure, I'll have it. I mean... sure, not bad, Zero's always cool.


----------



## rhyguy (Jan 15, 2008)

looks better than your sig


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Foie @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> Not much to say.Â Here's the old one (BTW, I didn't make the old one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much better, considering Battle Network angers me. Mega Man Zero's Zero FTW.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 15, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it needs a background. Other than that, I like it. Real nice and simple.


----------



## Foie (Jan 15, 2008)

OK, I updated it.  What d'ya think?

OLD:


----------



## greyhound (Jan 15, 2008)

it looks much better with the background, i like it. Well done


----------



## bluebright (Jan 15, 2008)

much, MUCH better with the new BG.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 15, 2008)

yay, now i no longer associate your avatar with your old GBAtemp name =P

looks spiffy...seriously


----------



## dice (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Foie @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> OK, I updated it.Â What d'ya think?
> 
> OLD:


the new one is a big improvement


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 16, 2008)

I like, I like.  Now make a sig with Megaman too!


----------

